# Whey Protein while cutting?



## KiDNotorious (Feb 5, 2004)

should I use whey protein while cutting? if so, can anyone recommend me a name brand?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 5, 2004)

You should use whey protein no matter what ur goal is (mass, cutting, fitness, marathon). Protein, Glutamine, creatine, are all good no matter what the specific goal.  

I use the Optimum Nutrition Whey, because it is the best quality for the best price I could find.  A 10 lb bag at www.1fast400.com is around 50 bucks.  Also, this site has a link to the proteinfactory where the protein is also high quality at a similar or even lower price.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 5, 2004)

I wouldn't say Creatine is good for any goal. You mentioned marathon ; many people who take creatine experience cramping of the muscles while running. But back to your question - yes, protien is an essential, check out ISOPURE. No carbs/fats/sugars.


----------



## brodus (Feb 5, 2004)

There are quite a few studies that show that protein shakes used during a weight loss/cutting program accelerate the cutting.

I have used Creatine while training for a marathon, and did find that it caused muscle cramping.  It caused my foot to go numb at any distance above 5 miles.  If you're not doing more than 5k roadraces, though, you'll be fine.  

Creatine is really better for sprinters, not distance runners.

Protein is kick a$$ no matter what.


----------



## darklight (Feb 5, 2004)

protein and glutamin, always! Creatine depens on the goals!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 5, 2004)

I made a mistake.  It wasnt protein factory.com, it was www.allthewhey.com that sells protein and is on this board.  Great prices, even lower than that of 1fast!

Good luck.


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 6, 2004)

I actually cut protein shakes out of my diet and have high protein meals while cutting. Don't know why, maybe i've been doing this wrong.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 6, 2004)

when im cuttin (like right now) i replace a two meals a day and drink a 44g protein shake, and i have a 22g shake before i go to bed, so i eat only 3 small meals a day and count my protein as another 3 = 6 small meals a day.... works good for me but i am very disciplined and i really dont cheat.....i also do take creatine monohydrate, multi's, l-glutamine and a shit load of water during the day.............does anyone disagree with this ???


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 6, 2004)

i heared a lot of story about creatine making you look "fatter" but i dont really beleive that,but i did hear it from a lot of people, does anyone know the facts about creatine and cutting...........


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2004)

how is creatine going to help a marathon runner?

QuestionGuy, creatine can cause a "bloated" look, not fat, but smooth.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 6, 2004)

so sorry dont call me dumb, but what do you suggest while cutting and im trying to get ready for summer so i know what my goals are then,.......


----------



## brodus (Feb 6, 2004)

My experience with creatine is indeed, it does make you "bloated."  That's what the whole "cell volumization" thing is.  You're supersaturating the muscle with creatine, which brings along with it water retention.

Maybe it doesn't have this effect on some, but I SEE the difference in a couple weeks when I take it.  Bigger but softer. 

And to reiterate, no distance runners would use creatine, b/c it adds empty weight which requires more energy to move, and b/c it can cause cramping. 

I am cutting right now, and using tons of protein and five proven supps:

1. CLA--only 3gms. day right now--studies show you can take up to 20gms.day
2. Guggolsterones
3. Corsoklin Fok (not sure spelling--Syntrax XXX)
4. ECA stack once a day, as a metabolic enhancer--not before training.
5. Yohimbe

Also, how do you do your cardio?  You'll get faster results with interval training and have less of a cortisone problem.  Interval training is how all runners get faster.

Also, some people find St. John's Wort helps combat the blues of calorie restriction/diet change.

If you play your cards right, you can cut without losing lean muscle mass--lots of sleep, eat clean, lots of protein and aminos, and choice supps.


----------

